# Mein Paul kriegt was cooles in 24"



## Y_G (18. Februar 2014)

so da Ihr ja alle ohne Unterbrechung schraubt, muss ich auch wieder mal was machen... das 20" Beinn ist ja fertig, naja jedenfalls fast. Schrauben und wenn ich was günstiges finde noch die Bremsen.

Auf jeden Fall fange ich dann mal mit dem 24" an, da habe ich also noch ca. 1,5 Jahre Zeit bis es fertig sein muss. Aber besser zu früh als zu spät 

Der Rahmen liegt ja schon lange im Keller, einige wissen es - ist auch ein Poison. Soll dann gestrahlt und schwarz eloxiert werden. Einige Teile sind schon da, anderes ist gesetzt, manches noch in der Planung:


----------



## Y_G (19. Februar 2014)

die Bremssockel sind doch nicht M10, ich tippe zur Zeit auf M10x1,25. Kann das jemand bestätigen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michfisch (19. Februar 2014)

Y_G schrieb:


> die Bremssockel sind doch nicht M10, ich tippe zur Zeit auf M10x1,25. Kann das jemand bestätigen?


nicht M10, ich tippe zur Zeit auf M10x1,25???


----------



## Y_G (19. Februar 2014)

M10 hat normalerweise eine Steigung von 1,5 mm, sprich M10x1,5. Beim Poison denke ich aber ist es ein M10 mit Steigung 1,25 also M10x1,25.


----------



## trolliver (20. Februar 2014)

Hi Y_G,

zumindest im Rahmen von Philipp (20") von Poison sind Gewinde von M10X1,25 verbaut. Sind bestimmt gleich.

Oliver


----------



## Y_G (21. Februar 2014)

ja stimmt, danke. Ich hatte jetzt einfach ein Schneideisen geholt und ausprobiert. Poision war am Telefon selber nicht so richtig sicher was drin ist...


----------



## Y_G (21. Februar 2014)




----------



## trifi70 (21. Februar 2014)

Optisch sehr ansprechend. Die Digitalziffern harmonieren hervorragend mit den Nabenkörpern.


----------



## Y_G (18. März 2014)

so da es hier gerade nicht so richtig voran geht, mal eine kurze Frage in die Runde: Welche Achslänge werde ich für das Ethanol zusammen mit der XT-Kurbel brauchen? Meint Ihr ein 103 mm könnte reichen?

Ach so noch was, welche Übersetzung würdet Ihr nehmen. Wir fahren ja 90% Straße. Kassette 11-32 ist da. Vorne 36 oder vielleicht sogar noch mehr?

Hab mal die originalen Canti-Sockel gewogen und gleich mal die Drehbank angeworfen. Hinten kommen jetzt Alu-Sockel rein:


----------



## Stolem (18. März 2014)

Vielleicht solltest du dort, wo überall noch Fragezeichen in deiner Liste stehen, mal bei Paul gucken? 

http://www.paulcomp.com/

Und: wahnsinns Naben!


----------



## trolliver (18. März 2014)

Die Naben sind nicht verkehrt. Die noch in 24L und Disk...

Wellenlänge kann ich dir nicht richtig helfen. Bei meiner LX waren 107-113 im Netz zu finden. Ich habe dann auf Verdacht 107 bestellt - paßt.

In Berlin (Flachland wie Oldenburg) würde ich weder hinten 32 Zähne noch vorne 36 nehmen. Der Knabe ist dann doch 8, der will bestimmt abgehen. 40 wären bestimmt nicht verkehrt. Dann aber vielleicht doch hinten den Rettungsring lassen...

Oliver


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trifi70 (18. März 2014)

Y_G schrieb:


> Ach so noch was, welche Übersetzung würdet Ihr nehmen. Wir fahren ja 90% Straße. Kassette 11-32 ist da. Vorne 36 oder vielleicht sogar noch mehr?


Habe genau das am Alltagsrad, 36 auf 11-32, bei 26". Tut prima, Topographie ist ja vergleichbar  Um 35 max. Speed ist Schluss mit Treten... Würde mit 36 anfangen, falls ein solches Blatt eh in der Kiste rumliegt und mal schaun, inwieweit er die Bandbreite ausnutzt. Kann man ja bei Bedarf immer noch auf 38 oder 40 gehen später. 

Tretlager 103 halte ich für zu kurz, habe aber auch kein Empfehlung.


----------



## Y_G (19. März 2014)

@Stolem Kette wird wohl eine KMC 9SL, Steuersatz suche ich noch nach einem Tune oder King  auf die Paul Sachen stehe ich vom Aussehen her nicht so drauf...

@trolliver @trifi70 Disk will ich nicht, kommen V-Brakes ran. Für hinten liegt schon eine TRP hier. Jetzt brauche ich noch passendes für vorne. Die große Spanne hinten habe ich dann doch genommen falls wir mal wieder im Urlaub doch was hügeliges fahrn. Zuerst hatte ich da ne RR-Kassette geplant. In der Kiste habe ich leider nichts passendes mehr liegen, schon alles verbaut  Denke ich fange dann wirklich mit 38 oder 40 an. Mal sehen was ich günstig finde. Lager werde ich dann wohl die 107 mm nehmen, abdrehen geht ja immer


----------



## trolliver (19. März 2014)

Nee, disk meinte ich für mich, das wäre was. Und nur hinten, vorn gibt's eh wieder Nabendynamo. Wird bei mir wohl auf das Federleicht-HR hinauslaufen.

Tretlagerwelle abdrehen, ja ja   Den Vierkant natürlich auch abdrehen und das Gewinde und den Lageranschlag und...  Meinst du das ernst?

Oliver


----------



## Stolem (19. März 2014)

Hey,

ja - kann ich auch verstehen. Einiges ist schon recht speziell. Ich liebäugle aber schon länger mit der Tall & Handsome Sattelstütze. 

Freue mich aber auf jdf. auf das Ergebnis hier


----------



## Y_G (19. März 2014)

wenn es nicht passt, wird es passend gemacht  Wenn es nur 1 mm auf jeder Seite ist geht das schon, Gewinde kann man ja nachschneiden und der Vierkant hat auch etwas Luft vorne


----------



## Mamara (19. März 2014)

Ähm, wenn du die Achse kürzt geht die Kurbel aber normal auch nicht weiter auf den Vierkant drauf...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Y_G (19. März 2014)

na der Vierkant muss etwas bearbeitet werden, hatte ich schon mal bei meinem ersten MTB gemacht. War damals ein altes XT Lager, oder hatte ich die Kurbel gefeilt. Boar das ist so lange her...


----------



## trifi70 (19. März 2014)

Äh, diese Motivation würde ich ehrlich gesagt nicht aufbringen. Welle feilen... oder gar Kurbel


----------



## Y_G (14. Mai 2014)

nur mal zur Info, habe jetzt mal ein altes Shimano Innenlager mit 107 mm eingebaut. Zusammen mit der 730er Kurbel passt das ganz gut. Evtl. würden sogar 103 mm noch funktionieren, aber das würde schon sehr eng werden. Die 4 mm bringen es ja im Q Faktor und beim Gewicht echt nicht mehr... sind noch ein paar Teile eingetrudelt. Wenn ich mal etwas Luft habe, stelle ich die Bilder mit Gewicht ein... so langsam geht es vorwärts.


----------



## BikerDad (14. Mai 2014)

Steuersatz Tune hätte ich noch in schwarz, aber semi, ich denke nicht dass der nützt, aber bei 1 1/8, ich habe ich mir diesen hier

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Acros-TUNE-B...radteile_Komponenten&var=&hash=item19ec643b06

bestellt und ins Speci eingebaut, es musste unbedingt was in Lila für die Kleine rein. 

Hatte ganz überlesen, Du bist jetzt ebenfalls Besitzer einer Drehe? Ist schon sehr praktisch so ein Teil, ich möchte meine auch nicht mehr hergeben.

Grüße Dirk


----------



## trolliver (14. Mai 2014)

Steuersatz semi paßt ja beim Poison...

Zur Lagerwelle: die 730er scheint da ähnlich zu sein wie die 563, da sind auch 107mm (Token) verbaut.


----------



## Y_G (15. Mai 2014)

@trolliver: scheint so, wie geschrieben ein 103 mm würde wohl auch noch gehen. Weißt Du ob das Token CrMo bzw Titan eine Hohlwelle hat? Wenn nein, könnte man die nicht auch noch bohren?


----------



## Mamara (15. Mai 2014)

Token Stahl hat ne Hohlwelle.


----------



## Roelof (15. Mai 2014)

@Y_G: Ich will es ja nicht verschreihen, aber der Aufbau schreit ja nach einem leichteren Rahmen! ;-)


----------



## Y_G (15. Mai 2014)

@Roelof der Aufbau und ich schon, das Budget weint jetzt schon


----------



## trolliver (15. Mai 2014)

Ja, hat eine Hohlwelle. Du willst die Bohrung weiter aufbohren? Könnte das Gewinde für die Kurbelarme bei draufgehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Y_G (15. Mai 2014)

ich wollte ja die Titanvariante nehmen, da weiß ich nicht ob das auch eine Hohlwelle ist. Wenn ja, dann bohre ich nicht weiter auf.


----------



## lekanteto (17. Mai 2014)

Y_G schrieb:


> ich wollte ja die Titanvariante nehmen, da weiß ich nicht ob das auch eine Hohlwelle ist.


Die Titanwelle ist auch hohl. 
Wo bekommst du das jetzt denn noch?


----------



## Y_G (18. Mai 2014)

@lekanteto: wahrscheinlich gebraucht... gibt es aber glaube ich auch bei BMO.


----------



## Y_G (6. Juli 2014)

so es geht weiter. Die Felgen sind endlich angekommen - sind die 520er Ankle Bitter geworden. Liegen bei 360 und 365 g, also doch etwas schwerer als erhoft. Da kommen dann die Schwalbe Duranos rauf. 

So jetzt aber mal wieder das Speichen Problem... 3 Speichenrechner 3 Ergebnisse. Von 241 bis 247 ist alles dabei. Es ist eine alte Tune Mig Nabe, geplant hatte ich für vorne 16 Speichen radial. Welche Länge nehme ich denn jetzt???


----------



## Roelof (6. Juli 2014)

Dt swiss plus 2mm oder du lässt beim shop rechnen. Kostet meistens nix...


----------



## Y_G (12. August 2014)

so update... LRS ist soweit fertig:












und Gewicht, leider nicht so gut wie erhofft, aber noch im Rahmen. Ich werde wohl noch die Felgen bohren, das bringt noch ein paar Gramm...


----------



## Roelof (3. Februar 2015)

Gibt es schon Updates zum Bike??


----------



## Y_G (4. Februar 2015)

einige Teile sind noch angekommen, aber so richtig ist noch nichtsweiter passiert. Sobaldich die 2015 Duranos bekomme fange ich an zu schrauben. Bremse ist noch ne XTR dazugekommen. Sattel wird auch in absehbarer Zeit kommen. Beim Lenker und bei der Sattelstütze bin ich noch unsicher. er Rest steht eigentlich und wartet auf Budget


----------



## Y_G (13. Februar 2015)

so die Schläuche und Mäntel sind gestern angekommen. Bei den Mänteln habe ich ja mal schwere erwischt, angegeben mit 195g wiegen meine 218g und 221g. Die Schläuche (SV9C) liegen bei 90g+93g. Hier der fertige LRS, Gewicht ist ganz OK (822g+1014g), wobei es schwerer geworden ist als ich gehofft hatte:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roelof (13. Februar 2015)

Bin gespannt was du zur Performance des Reifens sagst. Ich bin begeistert - ist super schnell...


----------



## Y_G (13. Februar 2015)

noch hoffe ich ja auf sub 7kg  sonst muss eine leichte Gabel her...


----------



## Roelof (13. Februar 2015)

hab da etwas gesehen.... moment.


----------



## Y_G (7. April 2015)

so wieder ein kleines Update, aber noch ohne Gewichte:
1. Sattelstütze ist angekommen, gekürzt und poliert - Fun Works N-Light
2. Lenker ist gerade eingetroffen - ein gekürzter Smolke in 25,4 mm - 90 g
3. Rahmen ist gestrahlt und auf dem weg zum eloxieren - wird damit matt schwarz
4. Bremszüge sind in der Post - Jagwire in weiß

fehlt jetzt also noch die Bremshebel, Innenlager, Pedalen, Steuersatz und die Schaltzüge ... mal sehen was ich vergessen hab


----------



## paradox (20. April 2015)

Hätte noch einen Einmal eingebauten FunWorks aka Reverse aka Mortop Steuersatz mit außen liegenden Schalen, falls der passt. Natürlich in rot.  Bilder dazu in dem Kokua Album. War nur zur montiert, bekanntlich nie gefahren.


----------



## Y_G (20. April 2015)

@paradox was wiegt der denn?

update heute: habe den Rahmen vom eloxieren wieder zurück bekommen. Ist matt schwarz, leider nicht ganz homogen geworden. Hab den ja extra hart eloxieren lassen und ich wusste auch das es passieren kann. Ich mag es aber trotzdem. Bilder kommen noch ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paradox (20. April 2015)




----------



## Y_G (4. Mai 2015)

so neuer Stand, ich hab es mal zusammengesteckt. Es fehlt noch ein Spacer und die Sattelklemme (sollte in 1-2 Tagen da sein). Stand mit dem Islasattel 7.440g es kommt aber noch sein Carbonsattel ran. Ausserdem sind die Kurbeln noch nicht gefräst. Es fallen also noch ein paar Gramm:


----------



## Fisch123 (4. Mai 2015)

Was ist das denn für eine Gabel? Stahl? Alu?
Sehen schön aus meine EX Hebel


----------



## Y_G (4. Mai 2015)

Stahlgabel, habe ich für nen 10er in einem Fahrradladen geschossen... Sackschwer 825g


----------



## Fisch123 (4. Mai 2015)

Schreib doch mal Kania an wegen der Gabel, die geht ja mal gar nicht. Option Federgabel?


----------



## Y_G (4. Mai 2015)

Feder wollen wir nicht, sehe ich bei unserem Fahrprofil keinen Sinn. Fahren hauptsächlich Straße und Waldautobahn. Ob eine Kania passen würde bin ich mir nicht sicher, die Felgen sind ja 520 und damit etwas größer als die typischen 24" Felgen. Bei der sitzen die Sockel etwas höher (glaube ich) aber die Bremsklötze stehen trotzdem oben am Anschlag.


----------



## Y_G (8. Mai 2015)

mit Kania telefoniert und die Gabel würde wohl nicht passen. Muss ich aber noch mal ganz genau messen. Würde ca. 100g sparen.

Sattel getauscht -180g und Sattelklemme ran +9g, wir nähern uns also der 7kg Marke. Die sollte wirklich noch fallen. Kurbel lasse ich aber erst nach dem Velothon bearbeiten.

Was noch fehlt sind Lenkerstopfen, was würdet ihr nehmen? ich finde die ganz cool: https://www.bike-components.de/de/Brooks/Lenkerendstopfen-p33949/


----------



## Fisch123 (8. Mai 2015)

Wieso soll die denn nicht passen?
Ist doch die:
http://kaniabikes.com/shop/Zubehoer/Zubehoer-24/Starrgabel-24-Alu-Classic-880-g.html
Was soll dagegen sprechen?
Diese Lenkerstopfen? sind für ein Retro ok aber nicht für so was,
nimm doch einfache Plastikstopfen zum schrauben.


----------



## Y_G (8. Mai 2015)

Fisch123 schrieb:


> Wieso soll die denn nicht passen?


ja aber meine Felgen sind ETRO520, da müssen die Sockel eigentlich höher sitzen. Hinten passen z.B. die XTR von vorne nicht...

Plastik ist so langweilig...


----------



## Fisch123 (8. Mai 2015)

Habe noch 2 Adapter (1 Satz) für Felgenbremse.
Weil ich sie doch nicht benötige gebe ich sie ab.
Zur Montage auf den vorhandenen Bremssockel, um entweder an 26" Gabeln 24" Räder zu montieren, oder am Hinterbau um dort bei 26" Rahmen 28" Laufräder zu montieren. oder wie in deinem Fall, wenn man ein so besch... Maß hat.

Herstellerangaben:
Made in the USA from 7000-series aluminum,
Sinz brake boss adaptors provide an extra 16 millimeters of brake positioning,
allowing for greater range of rear wheel movement or to use 20-inch wheels on frames designed for 20” x 13/8” wheels.
They weigh just 22 grams.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trifi70 (8. Mai 2015)

Wenn er unter 7kg will, ist die verlinkte Gabel zu schwer. Da muss es doch leichtere geben. Unsere 26" am Frog wiegt glaube um 660g


----------



## Y_G (8. Mai 2015)

ich hatte an eine Mosso Alu gedacht, die liegt gekürzt glaube ich bei knapp 600g. Meine Frau fährt so eine. Ist zwar weich aber bei unter 25kg Fahrergewicht wohl auch egal  Die Adapter kenne ich, danke. Da das Budget aber schon um locker 50% überschritten ist, muss eine neue Gabel eh noch warten.


----------



## Y_G (6. Januar 2016)

so es gibt ein kleines Update, habe die Kurbel jetzt vom Fräsen zurück. Ist nicht ganz so leicht wie erhofft. Er hätte die Nut noch weiter fräsen können. Aber egal ich will noch etwas mit dem Dremel und der Schleifscheibe arbeiten. Mal sehen was noch fällt.


----------



## Roelof (12. Januar 2016)

der "Shir" Schriftzug sollte auch noch weg. Kennt ja keiner, die Marke.... 
Wie schaut denn die Kettenblatt-Seite von unten aus??
Der Hobel wird schnell, glaub ich. Wie ist der schwarze Rahmen eigentl. schwarz geworden? Lack, Pulver oder Säure??
Das gelochte Kettenblatt ist so richtig Oldschool - an der Kassette kannst du am größten Ritzel ebenfalls noch ein paar Löcher machen, bringt vl. auch noch ein paar Gramm. Die XTR-Zange ist sicherlich eine gute Wahl, die hatte ich auch gerne am Stadtrad, bis es mir gestohlen wurde. Wie schwammig fühlen sich denn die AEST-Hebel an? An die hab ich mich noch nicht ran getraut...
Bitte die Plastik-Lenkerstopfen nicht vergessen. Wiegen so gut wie nichts und schützen vor Ausstanzungen.


----------



## Y_G (12. Januar 2016)

@Roelof der Rest vom Schriftzug ist schon weg, links muss ich nur noch polieren, Rechts wohl erst mal strahlen um die Dremelspuren zu beseitigen. Rahmen ist Hartelox, ist halt leichter als Lack oder Pulver. Oldschool passt zu mir  Mal sehen wo ich überall noch Löcher reinkriege... die XTR fahre ich selber, ist ne gute Bremse. Die Hebel sind schon windig, für den Kurzen aber noch OK. Selber würde ich die wohl nicht mehr fahren. Stopfen sind schon drin. Muss wohl noch mal nen Foto machen wenn die Kurbeln wieder drauf sind.


----------



## Y_G (31. Januar 2016)

so erstmal fertig mit der Büchse  Kurbeln sind wieder am Bike.

Polieren und etwas dremeln hat noch mal 6g gebracht:




Rückseite ist jetzt nicht wirklich schön, vielleicht gehe ich da noch mal dran. Wobei am Bike sieht man es eigentlich nicht wirklich:




So und dann noch mal das komplette Bike:


----------



## Y_G (14. März 2016)

mit der neuen "guten" Waage gewogen, bin etwas ernüchtert. Fahrfertig mit Tacho sind es doch 7,25 kg geworden. Wo hole ich jetzt nur die 300g? Muss wohl doch noch eine neue Gabel her. Denke aber das wird erst emacht wenn es an seinen Bruder vererbt wird. Ist ja auch sonst gemein wenn nur der Große immer was Neues bekommt...


----------



## Roelof (14. März 2016)

Fein geworden. Und fährt sich bestimmt auch sehr fein. Und schnell...


----------



## trolliver (14. März 2016)

Hihi, das gelochte Kettenblatt hatte ich gar nicht gesehen. Hatte Philipp ja auch bei seiner ersten Kurbel für's 20er, bei dem neuen, größeren KB habe ich das nicht mehr gemacht - und werde ich wohl auch nicht mehr. Ich von von den letzten paar 100g einfach ab. Wenn, dann würde ich es der Optik wegen machen, weil mir das Old-School-mäßige auch gefällt.

Ich finde den Hobel übrigens richtig schick, gerade auch mit der silbernen Gabel! Schnell sind die Dinger hier doch sowieso. Philipp fährt mit dem 36er KB auf ebener Strecke 36km/h. Auf seinem 20"er. Natürlich nur kurzzeitig, Höchstgeschwindigkeit, danach muß er abpumpen. ;-))


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roelof (14. März 2016)

Darf ich dir jetzt die böse Frage stellen? Was kommt als nächstes??  ab 1,50m passt übrigens schon sowas


----------



## trolliver (14. März 2016)

Ähm, wem gilt die Frage? Wieso böse? Mich kann man alles fragen. ;-)) Und was Philipp als nächstes bekommt, weißt du auch...


----------



## spicy-doc (14. März 2016)

Ketzerfrage: Warum kein Rennrad mit Flatlenker...


----------



## Roelof (14. März 2016)

Meine Frage galt @Y_G der sich sicherlich eehr darüber freut, wenn ich ihn im eigenen Faden verlinke.  

@spicy-doc deine Ketzerfrage ist mir selbst nach dem dritten Kaffee für einen Montag Morgen zu hoch, fürchte ich...


----------



## Y_G (14. März 2016)

@Roelof ach Paul wächst langsam, da habe ich also noch etwas Zeit. Mal sehen was er als nächstes will. Das Teil könnte ich ja auch noch mit einem anderen LRS auf Gelände umbauen. MowJoes hängen noch im Keller. Ich denke das er es auch noch nächstes Jahr fahren kann. Hängt aber auch vom Bruder ab wann der aufs 24" passt. Würde als nächstes gerne ein 26" Titan bruzzeln lassen. Muss mal sehen was das Budget und die Zeit hergeben...

@trolliver ich bohre an allem rum was man sieht oder auch nicht sieht  Bin sehr für oldshool daher auch keine Federn und Scheiben.


----------



## Roelof (14. März 2016)

Schon wieder jemand, der ein Kinder-Titan-Bike bauen mag?? Oje - ich glaub um da mithalten zu können muss ich mir bezüglich Koba-Dola-Cose etwas überlegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Y_G (14. März 2016)

ich hab da evtl. Möglichkeiten mir den Rahmen in RU bruzzeln zu lassen. Wenn das nicht klappt, dann wird es eh keins. In D ist mir das zu teuer...


----------



## Roelof (15. März 2016)

Ein Kocmo?? Aus echtem, russischen U-Boot-Titan?


----------



## trifi70 (15. März 2016)

Konetschno!


----------



## track94 (15. März 2016)

Roelof schrieb:


> Ein Kocmo?? Aus echtem, russischen U-Boot-Titan?



Das leuchtet sogar ohne Batterie


----------



## trolliver (15. März 2016)

Das tut mein Hosenring auch...


----------



## Y_G (15. März 2016)

Ihr Quatschköppe  Das ist viel sicherer, da wird er auch im Dunkeln gesehen...


----------



## trolliver (15. März 2016)

Also, zum Sehen im Dunkeln (da läßt sich's munkeln... ;-)) ), da hat mir letztens einer was gezeigt, zum Drehen. Total faszinierend: wenn man da zwei Drähte dranmacht und eine Birne dazwischen... also wenn man da dran dreht, an dem Ding jetzt, dann leuchtet die (die Birne jetzt)!!.

Geht auch ans Rad dran zum Bauen, auch mit zwei Birnen (nicht die zum Essen)


----------



## trifi70 (15. März 2016)

Birn' sind doch out, LED sind jetze in! Und da muss man auch nicht so doll drehen. Also an diesem Dreh-Dingsda!


----------



## Y_G (15. März 2016)

also wenn dann mal richtig, nicht die Birnen sondern die Leuchtmittel leuten  und bei uns gibbet so seltsame kleine zylindrische Teile, wenn man die in so komische Gehäuse einlegt, muss man nichts drehen damit es Licht gibt, sondern nur nen Schalter betätigen


----------



## trolliver (15. März 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

